# offshore apps



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

What is the best app for offshore fishing? I want to know where the color change and weedlines are. I've used hiltons maps before but find it hard to justify joining hiltons offshore.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

There isn't a app that I know of yet. However I have been a ripcharts subscriber for two years and I like it so much more than any other offshore website.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

cbigcarl said:


> What is the best app for offshore fishing? I want to know where the color change and weedlines are. I've used hiltons maps before but find it hard to justify joining hiltons offshore.



If you troll for Pelagics it's hard not to justify getting Hilton's in my opinion. Has saved me plenty of boat fuel over the years and countless hours of blind trolling. 

d-a


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

navionics is what i use on the west coast plus it covers florida too when iam there. decent bathometry 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/marine-lakes-us-canada/id382815123?mt=8



























COVERAGE


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> There isn't a app that I know of yet. However I have been a ripcharts subscriber for two years and I like it so much more than any other offshore website.


+1 on RIPCHARTS! Well worth the subscription.


----------

